# Saarloos Wolfhound drawing



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my newest drawing, a Saarloos Wolfhound


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Really cool!!!!!


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

i like this drawing, it has mushing and winter all over it(that's what I see anyway


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I have NO CLUE as to what a Saarloos Wolfhound is supposed to look like, but...WOW...your pic is AMAZING!!! KUDOS!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Wow that's beautiful. I wasn't expecting that type of wolf. I didn't know what a Saarloos Wolfhound is either, but I was thinking more along the lines of an Irish Wolfhound type dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

THe sarloos Wolfhound was an experimental breeding program in the 1920's by Leendert Saarloos, between the German Shepherd dog and the Timber Wolf. The intent was to improve aspects of the German Shepherd breed but still keep it's quality characteristics, the experiment failed but the breed continues.

Here are pictures of real life ones.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Wow you learn something interesting and new every day.


----------

